# Raw diet success!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks good to me, although I think I would cut back a little on the liver, especially at first. Maybe half an ounce, or feed it every other day. I would also have him on three meals a day while he is still a pup.


----------



## ArmyWife (Jun 8, 2011)

You're right about the three meals a day, I've been trying to find a way to sneak that third meal in; my husband and I live with my parents while we recoup from his deployment; my mom takes him out for tWo hours while I am at work, but she won't touch raw food. Leaving raw food in the kong worries me. Once I am certified at my jon and can bring him with me to work it won't be a problem, but for now he gets 3 meals a day on my 3 days off, and two and a primal nugget kong when I do work. Do you have any suggestions for a safe third meal while I'm gone? 

Ok, so a half an ounce of liver for now? Should it stay that way? Is there any danger in feeding only chicken backs as an rmb if I alternate protein sources in his ground muscle meat? Thank you for such a quick rePly! I want to get this started as soon as possible - I can't believe primal is getting away with selling their 4pm bag at 30 dollars (for the cheaper protein source!)


----------

